# Nell's First Big Girl Haircut



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Isn't it amazing how they know they look all spiffy and cute? Your poodles both look lovely.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Nell looks sensational to me!! She sure seems to be feeling it, too. Dudley is one handsome fellow. The pose he struck by the birdbath is priceless, he looks like he could charm the birds right out of the trees.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

They both look great to me. Such cuties! Don't you just love when they know they look good and start prancing!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Absolutely adorable. She looks wonderful, and so soft and fluffy!


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Dudley is one handsome fellow. The pose he struck by the birdbath is priceless, he looks like he could charm the birds right out of the trees.


I don't know what is up in those trees, but Dudley spends every evening staring up into them. He'll ring the bell to go out, then race over to the trees and look up. I don't see or hear anything. Must be something that only dogs can hear, and I hope it's not rats!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Whoop! They both look great! Nell is a pretty girl and getting big. They are so funny after a cut with the zoomies!_


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Nell looks sensational to me!! She sure seems to be feeling it, too. Dudley is one handsome fellow. The pose he struck by the birdbath is priceless, he looks like he could charm the birds right out of the trees.


I agree! So handsome!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Underpants Gnome said:


> I don't know what is up in those trees, but Dudley spends every evening staring up into them. He'll ring the bell to go out, then race over to the trees and look up. I don't see or hear anything. Must be something that only dogs can hear, and I hope it's not rats!!!


We live in the woods. It's pitch dark at night (no light but starlight out here!). When we're outside at night and Chagall either fixates on or is startled by something in the woods I can't see or hear, I tell myself it's "the good poodle fairy" hovering nearby to make sure we don't get skunked. Maybe that's what Dudley is seeing? Chagall sometimes "yanks my chain" by jingling his potty bell when I KNOW he doesn't have to "go," he only does that during the day though. He does it when he wants to go on a "bird hunt." Last week he saw three HUGE wild turkeys in our yard and he practically played a symphony on his potty bells!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Nell and Dudley both are looking good!!!


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> We live in the woods. It's pitch dark at night (no light but starlight out here!). When we're outside at night and Chagall either fixates on or is startled by something in the woods I can't see or hear, I tell myself it's "the good poodle fairy" hovering nearby to make sure we don't get skunked. Maybe that's what Dudley is seeing? Chagall sometimes "yanks my chain" by jingling his potty bell when I KNOW he doesn't have to "go," he only does that during the day though. He does it when he wants to go on a "bird hunt." Last week he saw three HUGE wild turkeys in our yard and he practically played a symphony on his potty bells!


The Good Poodle Fairy, I like that. Much better than other critters that could be out there. I discovered that when Dudley is ringing the bell just to go out to stare at the trees or bark at the wind, if I hang his leash over the door knob, he'll back off because he knows it means I'll put the leash on if he goes out. Obviously not as much fun if I am tagging along. 

I cannot imagine what my poos would do if they saw wild turkeys! I know they would want to meet them and probably entice them to play.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Nell looks beautiful and our Dudley just keeps getting more and more handsome!


----------

